# Warning to UK residents - price increase



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 27, 2006)

The prices are to go up as from Feb first. Pigments will remain the same, but eyeshadows will be £10.00, quads £29.00 and face stuff will go up by 50p to £1.00


----------



## Estellea (Jan 27, 2006)

What!! That £1 extra for eyeshadow shall really make a difference.. grr..

At least the pigments won't go any higher! Think I'm going to have to move my MAC expenditure over to when I go to America.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 27, 2006)

Thought this would happen soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How much are quads at the moment?


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh no!!! I only really buy the e/s and the quads!! Don't we already pay enough? *fumes*


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jan 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how much eyeshadows and pigments are now? Is it much more expensive than in America? Because on the website when I converted it from dollars eyeshadows cost about £7.50.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 27, 2006)

Pigments are £15 and eyeshadows are £9


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_The prices are to go up as from Feb first. Pigments will remain the same, but eyeshadows will be £10.00, quads £29.00 and face stuff will go up by 50p to £1.00











_

 
Quads have already gone up to £29. I went to look at the Catherine Deneuve stuff today and was told prices have increased.


----------



## cutandrun (Jan 27, 2006)

Nooo.... my MAC addiction has only just started, they can't raise the price now!


----------



## xSazx (Jan 27, 2006)

ewwwww.
i guess i'll just have to stock up on eyeshadows on monday then, cuz i cant go untill feb 28th after then, damn me living 2 hours from a counter  LOL


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 27, 2006)

That is so annoying and frustrating. We already pay too much compared to US! £9 for an eyeshadow was a reasonable price for an excellent quality e/s, £1 increase makes alot of difference and makes it seem a hell of a lot more expensive.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where did you find out Turtle Pixie? I guess i'll go buy some e/s i want before the 1st Feb instead of taking my time buying them like i planned.


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 27, 2006)

Poo! I was planning a big haul on the 2nd because that's my birthday! I might have a pay a trip to MAC over the weekend instead.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Quads have already gone up to £29. I went to look at the Catherine Deneuve stuff today and was told prices have increased._

 
 I was told that it'd change on the first. I got my Incentive eyes quad fo £27 last week. Maybe it's different at different counters. But idk. I'm just passing on the message.

Sushi, one of my best friends MA told her. Very heartbreaking.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_I was told that it'd change on the first. I got my Incentive eyes quad fo £27 last week. Maybe it's different at different counters. But idk. I'm just passing on the message.

Sushi, one of my best friends MA told her. Very heartbreaking._

 
Well I saw the Catherine Quads rung up on Friday and they were definitely £29. That's what made me ask the counter manager, because I knew that quads used to be £27. Maybe they were added into the system at £29 because they were expected to launch in February?

Incidentally, where did you get an Inventive Eyes quad from? My mum is looking for another one.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 29, 2006)

That sounds logical. I got it in Glasgow, it was the last one though. I just bought it as a back-up. Try the counter in Edinburgh, they are a slow selling counter and I'm certain I saw some there a couple of weeks ago. The next time I'm in Glasgow I'll ask for you if they have any.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 29, 2006)

I think this is the first UK price rise in quite a while (more than 3 years?) - inflation is just a sad fact of life.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Jan 29, 2006)

yip it has not been changed since way before aquadisiac


----------

